# Mein Epson Stylus DX 7450 macht was er will!



## cinderella88 (1. November 2009)

Entweder er zieht das Blatt nur durch und druckt nix drauf. Dann bekomm ich gesagt, dass das Dokument net richtig gedruckt werden konnte, ich soll die Start-Taste drücken. Selbst wenn ich das mache, taucht das gleiche Problem wieder auf.

Oder wenn ich 2 Seiten auf eine drucken will, verkleinert der mir die Seiten auf 1 cm2, sprich man kann nix mehr lesen.

Oder wenn ich normal drucken will, dann teilt der mir die Wörter aus meinem Word-Dokument anders auf. Aus 'Ich hasse meinen Drucker' wird dann ' Ic hhas ssemei nenD ruck er'

Druckkopfreinigung, aus- und wieder einschalten, Stecker ziehen etc hab ich schon alles probiert...

SOS!!!


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2009)

hat der eine selbsttestfunktion, also ne testseite? kannst du den an einem anderen PC mal testen? kannst du ein anderes kabel ausprobieren?


----------



## Deardy (18. November 2009)

Treiber und Firmware aktualisieren und die Kiste sollte wieder wie gewohnt funktionieren.


----------

